# Child friendly charters?



## GulfCoastSkimmer (Jul 3, 2007)

Looking to charter (Caribbean, Bahamas) with children next summer and wonder if anyone knows any child friendly carter companies. My boy will be 18mos., so it will probably be the wife and I with our boy. There is a small chance that another couple will join us, their child will be almost 4 yrs old. 

Wondering if anyone has chartered with children this age, and how it went. Any tips would be helpfull as we prepare. so a few questions i have are:

1. We are flying out of Houston Texas and i am also wondering if any destinations would be better suited for charting with children?
2. I want to take my boy with me, however, should we leave him with family and just go, the wife and I?
3. Are there charters out there that specialize in chartering with children?


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

GulfCoastSkimmer,

Have you thought of a Flotilla? There would likely be other families with children, and you have lead crew that could help out if you run into problems. We've sailed on Flotillas with Moorings and Holiday Sailing, a UK company. According to the Sunsail Web site, they alos offer Flotillas. As for the advisability of sailing with young children, I don't now.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

From the sunsail.

Families
A flotilla is great fun for all the family, especially now you have your own Kids’ Activity Instructor along for the duration. They will be there to organise activities for the kids along the route and be able to advise on places to visit that the kids will love. We offer Family Flotillas in Turkey and Greece during high season.

Family Flotillas run on the following flotillas:

Turkey
Turgutreis North - NEW FLOTILLA
Turgutreis South - NEW FLOTILLA
Turgutreis 2 week - NEW FLOTILLA
Dorian

Greece
Meganissi - NEW FLOTILLA
Kalamos


Also looking for a charter with the kids around April.

Turkey and Greece are out for me.
Because of my min experience and being in unfamiliar waters I want a captain. 

It may be back to Beaches(turks) for us.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

bumpty....


----------



## Chuteman (May 23, 2006)

GCS: I'll let others answer the children part except to say a destination like the BVI would be good given short sails & many options for beaches + other activities.
The food for thought I would offer is regards to sailing. There will be a specific amount of attention & crew help that will be necessary to sail safely no matter where you go. You also have to factor in the Dinghy which will be used everywhere you stop. So keeping a eye on a small child when on the boat (moving or not) and transferring in/out of the Dinghy has to be factored into your decision.

I have not heard of any "child friendly" charters or charter companies but you do see children on boats.
One alternative idea where children are welcomed = Sunsail Clubs. Mom & Dad can sail (smaller boats) and or enjoy their vacation with help avail for your child.
http://www.sunsail.com/clubs/destinations/colonna
http://www.sunsail.com/clubs/destinations/antigua/colonna/kids_club

I sailed & drove by the club during a recent charter + had a buddy who did a vacation there and said there were lots of families/kids. It's another place to scan lower rate seasons to get best deal.


----------



## GulfCoastSkimmer (Jul 3, 2007)

I looked at the flotilla stuff, it seemed like a single/party thing to me, i will look more into it. Thanks for the replies


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Consider a beach sailing holiday?*

I've found Sunsail to be very good at these, running day long creches and junior activities so you can get out on the water for as long as you like. In fact their holidays tend to be dominated by couples with young children. Of course its sailing in dinghies or smallish day sailers, returning to the same base/hotel each evening, rather than proper cruising. But its still great fun, with lots of activities laid on. I would say you will enjoy this more than a cruise with a 4 year old who is not acclimatised to sailing.

Otherwise I too would encourage you to consider flotilla sailing. It is definitely not a singles/party thing, except for certain specialized holidays. You get your own boat (assuming you are a competent sailor) and most boats will also be rented by family groups or close friends, couples. The average age is a little older than the beach holiday, but there are still likely to be other children in the flotilla with whom your child can make friends.


----------

